# Extra width



## bogdann1o1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

I ride mostly groomers, but will go into the trees and pow every time I get a chance and will try to jump small bumps. I also like some buttering from time to time and bombing down the hill.

I can choose between a '08 Custom 158 and 162 Wide. I am hesitating because I imagine the extra width (which I don't need) on the 162 will make it harder to maneuver and heavier. Is that true for my size? Will the extra width be noticeable?

My details:

6 feet tall
190 pounds
US 10,5 boot size

PS: I'm used to ridding smaller boards (I started on a 156).


----------



## isle1965 (Sep 30, 2011)

You most definately do not need a 162 wide.
The 158 will be perfect for you!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Why were you considering a wide in the first place? Do you have excessive overhang on your current board?

I can't see you needing a wide.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been considering getting a wide board for pow even though I don't need a wide based upon my boot size. The edge-to-edge responsiveness on groomers might suffer but for a dedicated pow board does that really matter all that much?


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

depending on the boots and the way you ride. I think custom wide is only a mid wide. 
I have a custom x and it is narrower than other board. I have 164 custom x (252mm)(regular width) and i wish it was wide. when the snow gets soft there is some drag. I wear 10.5-11 size boots, but i liked to put the board on its edge at very high angle when i ride.

between 158 (254mm) and 162 wide (260mm) there is only 6mm difference. Is it a camber board? i think 08 custom was still cambered. 158 may not have enough float. I also have old lib tech emmagator and its waist was around 260mm and width wise it fit me perfect and so does my old dominant 159 (i think they are made to be mid wide with 260mm waist) 

Size 11 is where you are in the middle of regular and wide board but since custom is a narrower board to start with i think 162 wide would be ok (its actually mid wide). 162w would be little stiffer too due to length and width. And it is not too long for your height and weight. Plus custom is mid flexing board

for buttering and small jumps 158 would be better. 
for trees 158
for powder 162W
for charging 162W
You are going to have to decide which is more important to you. when it comes down to it you should be able to handle either length. More of a preference thing. I would pick 162W because it suits my style of riding better. 158 would be better when i am hitting park and jumps but i am willing to live with that since 162w would be more stable at higher speed.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

bogdann1o1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ride mostly groomers, but will go into the trees and pow every time I get a chance and will try to jump small bumps. I also like some buttering from time to time and bombing down the hill.
> 
> ...


It will be noticeable as it will be slower edge to edge (you will feel like you have to shift your weight more to get the board on edge). Imagine it like a car where you have to turn the steering wheel 5-10 degree off of zero t before the car begins to turn. I wouldn't do it. Stick with the 158.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

i ride a 158 standard width and im ~185lbs with a size 12 boot.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm 175 pounds with size 9 feet and I'm riding a 2011 T7 159, it's quite narrow at 245 mm or so, but I love the thing all over the mountain. To me I'd only get the width if you're dragging toes or heels with a skinnier board...


----------

